# Changing to Covenant Theology



## pianoman (Apr 24, 2012)

I know it has been a while since I have been on here, but I have been on the calvinist board on facebook lately. I have been a premillennial dispensationalist all of my life, but I seriously want to look into covenant theology. Can anyone sum it up for me on here? And, can anyone tell me any good books on it so I can get a hold to that?

Thanks


----------



## Miss Marple (Apr 24, 2012)

I loved "Studies in the Covenant of Grace" by Scott (Scotty) Nielands (sp?).

Perhaps found on ebay or amazon, perhaps others have sources.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 25, 2012)

Herman Witsius, _The Economy of the Covenants_
http://www.federaltheology.org/The Economy of the Covenants - Book I.pdf
from here: Welcome to FederalTheology.Org , and see "Articles" for further reading.

Herman Witsius presents a classical version of Reformed-Covenant theology. Expressions change over time, elements get updated or revised for clarity, but the outline here is clear and strong and holds true.

A Puritan's Mind » A Summary of Herman Witsius’ “The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man” – by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon

The .pdf at the top of the post only contains book 1, which is not even all of vol.1 (of two vols.). But it is a very "clean" copy. The whole work would be a good purchase.

Here is google-books version: vol.1 (entire) The economy of the covenants between God and man: comprehending a complete ... - Herman Witsius - Google Books
vol.2 (entire) The economy of the covenants between God and man: comprehending a complete ... - Herman Witsius - Google Books


----------



## JS116 (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome along board! I made the started transition myself not too long ago. 

I recommend Vern Poythress's book Understanding Dispensationalist's has been very helpful for me


----------



## Somerset (Apr 25, 2012)

I found C Matthew McMahon's two books very useful - clear, concise and throughly Biblical.


----------



## eqdj (Apr 25, 2012)

What "converted" me from Dispensationalism to Covenant Theology was Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Goldsworthy Trilogy (Paperback) Goldsworthy, Graeme 9781842270363 also at http://www.amazon.com/The-Goldsworthy-Trilogy-Kingdom-Revelation/dp/1842270362


----------



## Ed B (Apr 25, 2012)

I recently read a short book on kindle titled "A Comparison of Dispensationalism and Covenenat Theology" by Richard Belcher.

The author tries to be objective but it does become clear that he holds to Covenant Theology. Still he works at being fair to both schools of thought. It is a quick read and is not indepth, but gives a pretty good over view which is what I think you requested.

Amazon.com: A Comparison of Dispensationalism and Covenant Theology eBook: Richard P. Belcher: Kindle Store


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 25, 2012)

Christ of the Covenants It seems that Mr. Robertson inspired a whole generation of pastors (now approaching their 60s) to embrace covenant theology.


----------



## JM (Apr 25, 2012)

Divine Covenants by A.W. Pink-Contents

http://www.biblicaltheology.org/paulchiliasm.pdf

Both Vos and Pink were very helpful to me and so I recommend them now.


----------



## gordo (Apr 25, 2012)

Good info! Thanks guys. Rev. Bruce's link from a Puritan's Mind was very helpful and to the point.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 25, 2012)

The Westminster Confession _is_ covenant theology.

The best book in this generation, about the topic:
Covenant Theology Made Easy | Catalog Products | Shop | The Puritan Shop

For a very high level overview, What is Reformed Theology, RC Sproul, lesson on covenant
Lecture 6, Covenant from What Is Reformed Theology? Teaching Series by Dr. R.C. Sproul from Ligonier Ministries


----------



## Beau Michel (May 21, 2012)

I concur with the recommendation of Herman Witsius Economy of the Covenants(it is the classic formulation of Covenant theology).I also have O Palmer Robertson The Christ of the Covenants which is an easier read and still a most useful volume.One more suggestion you might want to consider is Lyle D.Bierma- German Calvinism(The Covenant Theology of Caspar Olevianus).


----------



## rbcbob (May 21, 2012)

Covenant Theology by Greg Nichols. Nichols is a Reformed Baptist.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 21, 2012)

Since you are a calvinist you may appreciate The Gospel According to Dispensationalism. Amazon.com: The Gospel According to Dispensationalism (9780921716167): Reginald C. Kimbro: Books
I have given this booklet out on multiple occasions, and the response I always receive is that it is an aid to those struggling with dispensationalism.
The intent of the booklet is not to dive into Covenant Theology, but more so to contrast dispensationalism and Calvinism, and show their true incompatibility. I think Pastor Kimbro did a fine job with this, and presented it in a very introductory manner.


----------



## Scott1 (May 21, 2012)

As far as summing up covenant theology:

The Old Testament looks forward to the promised Messiah, Redeemer Jesus Christ;
The New Testament looks back at the Risen Savior, Redeemer Jesus Christ

God's plan was, is and shall be until the end of this world, to redeem a people from every tribe, nation, kindred and tongue by grace, through faith in Christ's righteousness alone.


----------



## rbcbob (May 23, 2012)

Just saw this at Reformation21

Can Baptists be covenantal?
POSTED BY ROB VENTURA


The answer is yes! Baptists historically have held to covenant theology; the 1689 London Baptist Confession of Faith makes this fact plain (see chapter 7). More recently however, Reformed Baptist pastor Greg Nichols answers this question in the affirmative as he masterfully expounds the subject of covenant theology both historically and exegetically in his new book entitled, Covenant Theology A Reformed and Baptistic Perspective on God's Covenants.



Here is what Dr. Robert Oliver says about the book in the latest addition of Reformation Today:



"At last we have a work which explores the subject (covenant theology) historically and also attempts to deal with the Biblical evidence, giving us both Biblical and systematic theology. I have read Greg Nichols' work with mounting excitement. He presents a doctrine in which there is one chief character and hero, Christ the Redeemer, the seed of the woman who bruises the serpent's head. God creates a covenantal framework which progressively reveals Christ. This framework is established in three great deliverances: through Noah, Moses and Christ and in each case a covenant community is established. In the context of each of these covenant communities God intervenes, choosing a righteous servant through whom he will establish the community. God's 'covenants are symphonious, not atomistic' each new development flows out of the previous."



"This is an outstanding work which breaks new ground without overturning the work of the great covenant theologians of the past. It integrates the work of those who have gone before. It is well written and yet preserves the lecture format in which these chapters were first delivered. The chapters are of reasonable length and Nichols has a good clarity of style throughout. Useful diagrams are a help to understanding. The book is beautifully produced."



Dr. Oliver is lecturer in Church History and Historical Theology at the London Theological Seminary. He is also responsible for teaching Church history in the John Owen Centre and in this connection is an adjunct Professor of Church History in Westminster Theological Seminary Philadelphia. He is also visiting Professor of Church History at Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary,Grand Rapids, Michigan.


----------



## Beau Michel (May 23, 2012)

Paul K.Jewett-Infant Baptism and the Covenant of Grace is an outstanding resource concerning the covenant from a Reformed Baptist perspective.


----------



## OPC'n (May 23, 2012)

pianoman said:


> I know it has been a while since I have been on here, but I have been on the calvinist board on facebook lately. I have been a premillennial dispensationalist all of my life, but I seriously want to look into covenant theology. Can anyone sum it up for me on here? And, can anyone tell me any good books on it so I can get a hold to that?
> 
> Thanks



To sum it up......Covenant theology is Biblically based and dispensationalism is a man-made idea that tries to use Scripture to back up its ideas.  . I haven't read any of the comments but i'm sure ppl have given you great resources by now


----------



## Gavin (May 25, 2012)

I would say that dispensationalism teaches that there was then and is now another way other than through Jesus. Covenant theology teaches that there has never been another way whereby a man can be saved other than through Jesus.


----------



## J. Dean (May 25, 2012)

Gavin said:


> I would say that dispensationalism teaches that there is and was another way other than through Jesus. Covenant theology teaches that there was never a way other than through Jesus.



True, but many dispensationalists do not understand it to be this way. The Baptist church I attended in my youth was "schizophrenic" in this sense, becaue they were dispensationalists, yet believed that salvation was always through Christ.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 29, 2012)

Here are some resources on covenant theology.

Here is a forthcoming intro.

Here's a slightly more advanced intro.

Here's a talk by Bob Godfrey on the history of covenant theology.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 29, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> Gavin said:
> 
> 
> > I would say that dispensationalism teaches that there is and was another way other than through Jesus. Covenant theology teaches that there was never a way other than through Jesus.
> ...


That is because historic dispensationalism is not only inconsistent, but incompatable with the Doctrines of Grace.


----------



## JohnGill (May 29, 2012)

I used to be in a very similar situation. When I abandoned both Dispensationalism and all forms of Premillenialism I had no other systematic theology to replace it with. I had been taught to believe that Covenant Theology necessarily implied paedobaptism. After finding writings by John Gill, Benjamin Keach, J. L. Dagg, J. P. Boyce, Benjamin Beddome, Nehemiah Coxe, the Founders organization and a whole host of others, I realized that historically Baptists were Covenant Theologians and that their Covenant Theology did away with paedobaptism.

Since you're a fellow baptist I thought you might appreciate the following:

The Covenants - Robert Boyt C. Howell

Gill's Archive (search for Covenant under Gill's works.)

Covenant Theology from Adam to Christ

RBTR -- Reformed Baptist Theological Review

If you can find a copy, Nehemiah Coxe's Discourse on the Covenants

Covenant Theology by Greg Nichols

Paedoism or Credoism

J L Dagg's Manual of Theology

Founders Journal No. 76 if site is down alternate link here.

Baptist Standard Bearer (Many of the books are available online for free.)

Baptist view of Covenant Theology series.

Various articles from Reformed Baptists on Covenant Theology.

Hope these help.


----------

